
Domain-Oriented Observability - rbanffy
https://martinfowler.com/articles/domain-oriented-observability.html#TestingObservability
======
OJFord
Note to OP/mod - URL has a `#Testing...` on the end, so following link starts
halfway down. (I assume it wasn't intentional.)

~~~
rbanffy
It wasn't :-(

